# Doc Chapél In England



## Doc (Apr 11, 2004)

Doc Chapél will be in London from July 23rd through the 28th, and conducting a two day lecture in London England on Saturday and Sunday, July 24th & 25th. Come and have your SubLevel Four Kenpo questions answered in person and physically. For futher information contact Kevin Mills of the British Kenpo Karate Union at: SPIRE0951@aol.com


----------



## Dominic Jones (Apr 11, 2004)

Hi Dr Chapél 

Looking forward to learning from you.

Regards
Dominic:asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Apr 11, 2004)

Doc said:
			
		

> Doc Chapél will be in London from July 23rd through the 28th, and conducting a two day lecture in London England on Saturday and Sunday, July 24th & 25th. Come and have your SubLevel Four Kenpo questions answered in person and physically. For futher information contact Kevin Mills of the British Kenpo Karate Union at: SPIRE0951@aol.com


 Nice timing! I saw the news in Kenpo Sweden, but they said the seminar is in June.
It's a pity I can't go. This year is being a bit hectic for me


----------



## Doc (Apr 11, 2004)

Kenpomachine said:
			
		

> Nice timing! I saw the news in Kenpo Sweden, but they said the seminar is in June.
> It's a pity I can't go. This year is being a bit hectic for me



The *JULY* date is correct. Ingmar made a mistake he will correct shortly. Don't worry we'll catch you next time.


----------



## Doc (Apr 11, 2004)

Dominic Jones said:
			
		

> Hi Dr Chapél
> 
> Looking forward to learning from you.
> 
> ...


I look forward to learning as well.


----------



## D.Cobb (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok Doc, if you're going that far, you might as well go a little farther, and end up Downunder!!
I know of at least 1 guy who would come to your seminars. 

--Dave

 :asian:


----------



## Doc (Apr 14, 2004)

D.Cobb said:
			
		

> Ok Doc, if you're going that far, you might as well go a little farther, and end up Downunder!!
> I know of at least 1 guy who would come to your seminars.
> 
> --Dave
> ...


I guess it would be me and you then.


----------



## D.Cobb (Apr 15, 2004)

Doc said:
			
		

> I guess it would be me and you then.



Not that there's anything wrong with that....... 


artyon: 

--Dave


----------

